# Glastextur machen aber wie?



## Giovanni (4. Juli 2004)

*Glastextur und Türtextur machen aber wie?*

Hallo an alle zusammen,


Ich weiß das, das schon oft im Forum gefragt wurde.
Ich hab die such funktion benutz und gegoogelt auch.

Naja bis jetzt bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

Könnt ihr mir da weiter Helfen, wäre euch dankbar darüber.
Tuts und erklärunge sind herzlich willkommen hauptsache ich verstehe es.

Und für mein 2prob wollte ich wissen wie so ne Tür textur geht also so aus Holz, Metal oder Plastik türen je nach dem wenn ihr dafür auch wasst habt.

Danke dann


MFG
Gio


----------



## King Euro (5. Juli 2004)

Also, ich weiß nicht ob man einfach so eine Glastextur erstellen kann. So wie ich das sehe, definiert sich Glas durch das, was dahinter oder davor ist! Also kann man (finde ich) schwer eine Textur malen, die dann einfach so passt.

Bei Half-Life wurde es zum Beispiel so gemacht, dass man sich ein paar "Glanzeffekte" nimmt und auf eine Box packt, diese wird dann extrem durchsichtig gemacht. Aber eine richtige Textur... weiß nicht wie das gehen soll.


----------



## ShadowMan (5. Juli 2004)

Wichtig bei Glas ist wohl das Glanzlicht und eine leichte Spiegelung der Umgebung. Aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen das du zu "Glas" nichts gefunden hast! (bei mir sind es 59 Treffer *g*)
Aber is nicht schlimm, nur wie King Euro schon sagte gibt es keine "Glastextur" in dem Sinne.

Bei Holz, Metall usw. würde ich mir einfach ein Bild von Holz suchen (oder eins machen) und das dann einfach eine Ebene über deine Tür legen und dann mit den Ebeneneinstellungen probieren was am Besten passt (Ineinanderkopieren müsste passen).


Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------

